# Chuvadas na Grande Lisboa



## Agreste (21 Out 2012 às 18:10)

Seguimento do próprio forum:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguimento-meteorologico/seguimento-fevereiro-2008-a-1833-47.html







Relatório do IM:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...yoHQBQ&usg=AFQjCNHOKvn4kq4s1ev9LK65yKGK4MSmqg


----------

